# Happy Birthday ALBOB!!!



## kuso (Jul 29, 2002)

I don`t think you`ll see this now til you get back, but hope you have a damned good day!

Happy Birthday  Grab yourself a cold one on me.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2002)

Happy big 40 big guy!! Have a great one and hundreds more!


----------



## Dero (Jul 29, 2002)

Kuso...Great card!!! 


You must admit AlBob,it's a great card!!!

Eh OLDMAN!!!Have a GREAT B.DAY!!!!!!
Have a few more on me!!!
You'll see it's not dat bad!!!!




















See dero dancing...hop,hop,jump,jiggle,jiggle,twirl!!!Another one in da 40 range...I'M NOT DA ONLY ONE!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 29, 2002)

Happy B-day Albob!!!:bounce:


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 29, 2002)

Happy Birthday ALBOB!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 29, 2002)

Happy B-Day! 

DP


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

Happy birthday Albob!!! Have a good one


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALBOB!


----------



## mmafiter (Jul 29, 2002)

Happy B-day Albob, here's my gift to you!


----------



## HickeyNC (Jul 29, 2002)

Happy Birthday man!!!


----------



## dino (Jul 29, 2002)

mmafiter, that's just rude...........Look what they are doing to that yummy food......


HAPPY B-DAY ALBOB


----------



## Dero (Jul 29, 2002)

Yeah BUTT look who it's coming from,pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaase don't tell me you also have a thing for da GOLDEN M...


----------



## Fade (Jul 29, 2002)

Happy B-day OLD friend. hahaha


----------



## Mule (Jul 29, 2002)

Happy birthday Mr., no where do I send you this Viagra you will be needing.


----------



## seyone (Jul 29, 2002)

Happy B-day bro go get yourself some Krispy Kreme's


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 29, 2002)

ALBOB.......




















I really mean this from the bottom of my heart.....

















S T F U !!!! 








 Happy birthday buddy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ALBOB.......
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, that was SWEET! 


DP


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 29, 2002)

Happy b-day albob.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 29, 2002)

Hope you had a Happy One!


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 29, 2002)

Happy B-day!!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 30, 2002)

Sorry, I'm late, Happy Birthday Albob!  And many more...


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ALBOB.......
> 
> 
> ...


Almost brings a guy to tears doesn't it!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 30, 2002)

*Happy Birthday!*


damn you're old!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALBOB!~! HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY SWEETIE!!


----------



## Erilaya (Jul 30, 2002)

Happy Birthday Albob.. I am so glad you were hatched.. I mean born.. LOL

giggles

Enjoy your day!

Erilaya'a


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 30, 2002)

*HAPPY B-DAY ALBOB!!!! *


----------



## lina (Jul 30, 2002)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 30, 2002)

*As she stands infront of the OLD BOY with only a big red bow stratigically placed.....and starts to sing in sultry tones..........*




  HAAPPPIIII  BURRTHHDAYY TOOOOO YOUUUU.....


  HAAPPPIIII  BURRRTHHHDDAYYYY  TOOOO  YOUUUUU....









  *As she teasingly undoes the bow....ever soooo slowly...*





  HAAPPPIIII  BURRRTHHHDDAAYYYYY  MASSTTERR  ALLLBOOBB.....









 *Now she sensuously totters towards the birthday boy....*







  HAAPPPIIIIII  BURRRTTHHHHDDDAAAYYYY  TOOOOOOO  YOUUUUU!!!!!!










NOW     WAKE  UP   AND  GET  BACK  TO  WORK!!!!!!!! 


You've had your birthday.....now prove that age doesnt matter!!!!
Happy birthday ya big hunk-a-hunk-a-burnin' love!!!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 30, 2002)

Am I too late?  H- B day Albob and I blame Bigss for hiding this from me!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 1, 2002)

A big "thank you" to everybody.  I'm not sure who's gift was best; w8lifter actually brought a tear to my eye and esmerelda negated the need for the Viagra (thanks anyway Mule) but I sure as hell know who's was WORST!!!!  mmafiter, YOU DA' MAN!!!    Now quit sniffing that McShit and go wash your damn hands.


----------



## Dero (Aug 1, 2002)

He.he...I'm not the only one on his case about dat McDoh JUNK!!!!
EH,AlBob,you just coming back from dat party? 
See...I told ya dat hitting dat 40 was not dat bad!!!!


----------



## kuso (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> See...I told ya dat hitting dat 40 was not dat bad!!!!



Actually Dero....I heard he spent the last 3 days in therapy


----------



## Dero (Aug 1, 2002)

Ah...So dat's where he's been!!!!
I see... 
Well some people can't take da shock value!!!
I CRAVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_Actually Dero....I heard he spent the last 3 days in therapy



Yeah, you guys are making me SICK!!!


----------



## Dero (Aug 1, 2002)

Man,dat was too easy...
I hardly blinked!!!
Must have been kuso!!!


----------



## kuso (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Yeah, you guys are making me SICK!!!



I think that was probably all the cake, buffets and BEER that was making you sick!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 1, 2002)

BEER???   Tequilla!!!


----------



## Dero (Aug 1, 2002)

Man ...All dat sugar,must be growing some hair and SPICKING IT.
As oppose to the insuline!!!
No wonder you are sick!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> BEER???   Tequilla!!!



Ah yes...I remember now that you were a fellow beer hater 

Tequilla though  dunno, haven`t had it since I was 17....not very popular in Oz.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2002)

Happy BELATED birthday!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 1, 2002)

Belated thank you.


----------



## Shape8 (Aug 1, 2002)

Happy Be-Lated Birthday Alibaba!   

(sorry im late  xoxo skip)


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 1, 2002)

And since I'm filling in for Irontime you're gonna give me my present, right?  Skip?  Shape?  Heloooooooooo?


----------



## Shape8 (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> And since I'm filling in for Irontime you're gonna give me my present, right?  Skip?  Shape?  Heloooooooooo?



You called?   Uh,  sure babe...... "make a wish"


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 1, 2002)

Oh boy!!!  Irontime, eat your heart out!


----------



## TJohn (Aug 1, 2002)

Happy birth day, sorry I'm late !!

TJohn


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 1, 2002)

You're not late, just 363 days early.   

Thanks.


----------



## TJohn (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You're not late, just 363 days early.
> 
> Thanks.



Right on ALBOB !! But I've been late on too much here on IM !!

TJohn


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 1, 2002)

Woo hoo, for once I'm early to the party! Happy early birthday, Albob!


----------



## TJohn (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_
> Woo hoo, for once I'm early to the party! Happy early birthday, Albob!



WOW !! lookin' good GG !! Nice stick handling there.

TJ


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TJohn *_
> WOW !! lookin' good GG !! Nice stick handling there.
> TJ



No shiat!!!  Wow, a hockey chick.   If you tell me you love the Flyers I'll be forced to ask you to marry me.


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> No shiat!!!  Wow, a hockey chick.   If you tell me you love the Flyers I'll be forced to ask you to marry me.




Who doesn't love the Flyers?? Total bunch of goons....and that's just the fans!!  Now that's hockey!!

Dare I mention that I played hockey at the Spectrum in Philly? We rented the ice for our own little exhibition game after a regular game..........I even got a penalty and sat in the SAME penalty box as all the Flyer greats!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 2, 2002)

You're not a garden girl, you're a garden GODDESS!!!

Marry me.


----------



## Dero (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Oh boy!!!  Irontime, eat your heart out!


Where is IT???
He must be due fo ra visit!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Where is IT???
> He must be due fo ra visit!!!!!



*WTF???*  Ya' hairy freak!!!  I'm sitting here drooling/fantasizing about a hockey chick who loves the Flyers and you wanna go talking about Irontime???  Who invited you to my birthday party anyway???  

GardenGirl, please pardon The Hairball.  You were saying?


----------



## Dero (Aug 2, 2002)

How's da heart doing AlOld???
You know dat when you reach 40,you need to see da doc more often,to make sure da ticker is still ticking,or NOT ticking too fast...
A hockey grrrrrrrrl from PHILLY and she loves da Flyers...
Sit down,AlOld,take five...
Breath in ,breath out...
That's it...
There...
You were saying!!!?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_A hockey grrrrrrrrl from PHILLY and she loves da Flyers...
> Sit down,AlOld,take five...
> Breath in ,breath out...
> That's it...
> ...



I can't help it, every time I think about a hockey grrrrrl who loves the Flyers I start to hyper-ventillate.  Hang on......the room's starting to spin again.  How did that go, "breathe out, breathe in"?  No, no, no it's breathe in THEN breathe out.


----------



## Dero (Aug 2, 2002)

I see it!!!
That's why I came to your help!!!
I've been in this for 2 years more then you,
I KNOW!!!
In,out,in,out...DA BREATHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok,now back to da garden...Remember...
IN,OUT,IN,OUT...
Just like sex,look at breathing like having sex...
YOU DO REMEMBER HOW????


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You're not a garden girl, you're a garden GODDESS!!!
> 
> Marry me.



Giggle....well, I *am* single.

But, umm, I have to admit......I do have a wee bit of a *temper* on the ice.  When I'm on the ice, it's MY puck, and, well, the guys seem to forget that once in a while!   You don't mind a chickie who's a bit of a hothead once in a while, do you?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_
> Giggle....well, I *am* single.
> 
> But, umm, I have to admit......I do have a wee bit of a *temper* on the ice.  When I'm on the ice, it's MY puck, and, well, the guys seem to forget that once in a while!   You don't mind a chickie who's a bit of a hothead once in a while, do you?



Dero *HELLLLLLP!!!!!*  The more she talks the more in love I get.   I can't breath!!!!!!!   I've finally found a Broad Street Bullyette.


----------



## Dero (Aug 2, 2002)

GET A RESPIRATOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Have fun,kids...


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 2, 2002)

Have a great weekend Hairball.  I'm outta here too.  I'll be dreaming about you GardenGrrl.


----------



## irontime (Aug 2, 2002)

Well happy birthday, I guess , and Skipper

Don't Do It!!!!!  It's only one more month honey, don't lower yourself to Alboob. I'll make it worth the wait, I promise


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Have a great weekend Hairball.  I'm outta here too.  I'll be dreaming about you GardenGrrl.



What a sweetie! You have a nice weekend too. 

By the way, Bullyette is a cute nickname too, but the guys on my team (and opposing teams) call me BoneCrusher....


----------



## Dero (Aug 2, 2002)

Ooops...At first glance I saw BONERCRUSHER 
Sorry...What a tought!!!OUCH!!!


----------



## irontime (Aug 2, 2002)

Only you Dero


----------



## Dero (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Only you Dero


All it takes is one HAIRBALL...
AND DAT'S MOI!!!!!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 4, 2002)

Hey Albob, are you going to join in the fun? We're working on organizing the First Annual IM Guys vs. Girls Hockey Extravaganza! I'm going to teach the chickies all the "tactics" they'll ever need to know. 

And when the chickies win
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, you poor guys have to give us full-body massages, to help sooth those ever-so-slightly sore and achy muscles. I know, it's a tough job, but someone has to do it.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think Dero has been sharpening and shining up those skate blades all weekend.......


----------



## Eggs (Aug 4, 2002)

Hey Albob, sorry to bust in on the hockey and cute girls, but happy birthday!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_And when the chickies win
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forfeit, YOU WIN!!!  When do the massages start?  

(I'm in the game if you need an obnoxious bench warmer.  I can't skate to save my life.    Hmmmmm.................I've lost a bit of width during this stupid diet challenge but I can still cover quite a bit of net.  Goalie?  Sure!!!   Ron Hextall, my favorite all time goalie, eat your heart out! )

Thanks Eggs.


----------



## Dero (Aug 5, 2002)

AlBob...You are going way too fast...You gotta let them think that we can't play before forfeiting...
THEN WE GO FO DA MASSAGES!!!!
   
Muhaaaaaaaaaaaahaaahaaaha!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> AlBob...You are going way too fast...You gotta let them think that we can't play before forfeiting...



But I can't play.    Besides, I already make enough of a fool of myself, why do I need to get out on the ice and bust my ass?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> But I can't play.    Besides, I already make enough of a fool of myself, why do I need to get out on the ice and bust my ass?  The only thing I'd be good for is crushing a forward trying to cross the blue line and since there aren't enough hockey chicks to begin with, I'm not gonna risk killing one of them.


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> But I can't play.    Besides, I already make enough of a fool of myself, why do I need to get out on the ice and bust my ass?



Oh come on, work with us here, Albob!! Okay, so maybe this is just a cheap ploy for us chickies to get full-body massages from you guys while making it seem like we earned it by whupping your asses on the ice.............not that there's anything wrong with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides, there's something sooooooo sexy about a guy in hockey equipment. As a goalie, you'll look studly just standing there....and how often does THAT happen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Game on!


----------



## Dero (Aug 5, 2002)

Ok ,so who's got da puck?
Which direction are we going?
 



Gotta question. 
How often does Albob look studly or sexy,
   was dat da question or a statement, GG?


----------



## WOOD (Aug 5, 2002)

I just wanted to say YOU SUCK ALBOB!!!!!!  

Oh yeah, IT and Kuso suck to.  In fact, if I remember right, I think you 3 three like to do that kind of stuff together.


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Ok ,so who's got da puck?
> Which direction are we going?
> 
> ...



Oops, my mistake! Giggle, just got the order of the words a bit wrong, it should have been:

.....Albob looking studly and sexy.....does that happen often and how!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I get confused sooooo easily......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....especially with all you manly hockey-playing (kind of) men around.....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2002)

so...I'm about to interrupt. Are you on an coed team?


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> so...I'm about to interrupt. Are you on an coed team?



Moi? Technically yes, though with one team I'm one of about 4 women in the whole league, and with the other, I'm the only chickie in the league - lucky me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, it *is* fun - the guys in the all-male-except-me league don't quite know what to make of me. My poor teammates were a bit concerned when I joined their team (i just joined that league this past year) since I think they thought I'd be all squealy and girlie and timid. Ha, the first game took care of those worries! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of which, I just got home from hockey. Bedtime!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2002)

"the guys in the all-male-except-me league don't quite know what to make of me"
**you should ask them sometime after you check one into the wall!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "the guys in the all-male-except-me league don't quite know what to make of me"
> **you should ask them sometime after you check one into the wall!



I would, except they've generally been stunned into silence.....


----------



## TJohn (Aug 6, 2002)

Ok, there seems to be a lack of interest in getting this game started, GG !! you're distracting some of these guys !! Albob, you'll play goalie. Dero defense, and burner02 offense. I will ref (don't want to get slammed by you know who !!)

Lace em up !!

TJohn


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

Sooooooo much to say.........................OK GG, you want a game?  Fine, GAME ON!!!  Just remember, whichever way it goes, I get to give you a full body massage.   (I'll make it extra good just for the "studly" remark.  )

TJohn, don't you know refs are Target #1???

P.S. TJohn, what part of Southeastern PA.  I'm from West Chester.

P.P.S.  Wood, you such more pole than Linda Lovelace!!!  Welcome to the zoo bud, how's things?


----------



## TJohn (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Sooooooo much to say.........................OK GG, you want a game?  Fine, GAME ON!!!  Just remember, whichever way it goes, I get to give you a full body massage.   (I'll make it extra good just for the "studly" remark.  )
> 
> TJohn, don't you know refs are Target #1???
> ...



Don't worry about me Albob, I grew up skating on natural ice in the poconos !! No one will even touch me. I'm not too far from West Chester. I'm in Bensalem. Trevose to be excact. Oh and I don't think you'll be in any shape to give a massage after playing against her.... why do you think I'm reffing 

TJohn


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TJohn *_ Oh and I don't think you'll be in any shape to give a massage after playing against her.... why do you think I'm reffing
> 
> TJohn



Why would you say that?  I have a strategy; if she even looks at me funny I'm gonna fall down crying like a biatch.    My ego will be bruised but my body will be intact.


----------



## TJohn (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Why would you say that?  I have a strategy; if she even looks at me funny I'm gonna fall down crying like a biatch.    My ego will be bruised but my body will be intact.



That's not a good strategy at all !! If I see that kind of crap going on I'll just have to eject you from the game  So looks like you'll have to play for real. (poor guy)

TJohn


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Why would you say that?  I have a strategy; if she even looks at me funny I'm gonna fall down crying like a biatch.    My ego will be bruised but my body will be intact.



Giggle....I don't know, TJohn, this isn't bad, as far as strategies go.......the chickies could wind up laughing so hard at you manly men that  anyone with the slightest skating ability could swoop around us and score. Hmm. 

Note to Albob, however: hockey-playing guys who are hot doesn't necessarily apply to guys flailing about on the ice helplessly..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe you guys should just forfeit now........


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_Maybe you guys should just forfeit now........



That's what I said in the first place!!!

*LET THE MASSAGES BEGIN!!!*


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

Errrrrrrrrrmmmmmm......hold up a min here guys........GG....I know its really nice to see a fellow player here....and yes the poor misguided fools will try to take the easy way out......but can I please join your team!!!!!   I can skate......I can block.....and just for the pure pleasure of it all.....I can hit really really hard...especially when given a good target to aim for!!!!!   So GG.. am I allowed to join you on the ice!!!!!  I do believe Burner would love to get the chance to ligitimitely tackle me!!!!  (Although Im sure he wouldnt be able to score!!!  Its been soooo long I believe!!!!)


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_can I please join your team!!!!!



Draft her GG, DRAFT HER!!!!  She should be your #1 pick!!!  

Hmmmm..............gonna have to go stock up on hot oil for all these massages I'm gonna be giving.


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey.....your supposed to be worried!!!!  LOL.....narrrrr....you know whats coming your way when you lose!!!!!!


----------



## TJohn (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Errrrrrrrrrmmmmmm......hold up a min here guys........GG....I know its really nice to see a fellow player here....and yes the poor misguided fools will try to take the easy way out......but can I please join your team!!!!!   I can skate......I can block.....and just for the pure pleasure of it all.....I can hit really really hard...especially when given a good target to aim for!!!!!   So GG.. am I allowed to join you on the ice!!!!!  I do believe Burner would love to get the chance to ligitimitely tackle me!!!!  (Although Im sure he wouldnt be able to score!!!  Its been soooo long I believe!!!!)



Oh My !! Now we're really in trouble. Another hockey chick. It's a good thing I'm reffin'...... although you girls would have some trouble with me  I would say a good target would be Albob 

TJohn


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

Im sorry TJ...what makes you think your out of the woods?!!!  Sorry ...... did you think that just cos your the Ref.....one of us wouldnt at least try!!!!!!!!  Just ask Albob....I love a man in uniform!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJohn (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Im sorry TJ...what makes you think your out of the woods?!!!  Sorry ...... did you think that just cos your the Ref.....one of us wouldnt at least try!!!!!!!!  Just ask Albob....I love a man in uniform!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Try all you want esmerelda  that could be fun !!

TJohn


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

You might want to start re-thinking your ref strategy there TJohn.  You see, essy and I might wear different uniforms on the ice but that doesn't mean we're enemies.  As a matter of fact we have quite a system; she mesmerizes our opponent with her plentiful "assetts" while I sneak in from behind and deliver a MASSIVE cheap shot.


----------



## TJohn (Aug 6, 2002)

You guys might be tough, and you might have system, but just watch your asses. GG and I might have a little system of our own. What a game this will be !!!

TJohn


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

Hold on.........whose side are you on?!!!!!  You leave my 'little babies' out of this!!!!!  And for all that padding......they expect me to put on more!!!!!!  And why is it that as soon as you hit the ice, I suddenly hit 'high' beam?!!!  Sorry....I keep forgetting...its the thought of all that ice.....and those nakid bodies later on in the showers!!!!

Ermmmm...Ref.....Honey....wanna hand blowing ya' whistle?!!!!


----------



## TJohn (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> 
> Ermmmm...Ref.....Honey....wanna hand blowing ya' whistle?!!!!



 No bribes excepted sweetie, try that again and I take Albobs' massage priviledges away.

TJohn


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_You leave my 'little babies' out of this!!!!!



Essy dear, I've seen you in skin tight clothes, those are NOT little and they sure as hell aren't babies.   And as for you hitting "high beam", what's the problem?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TJohn *_ No bribes excepted sweetie, try that again and I take Albobs' massage priviledges away.  TJohn


#1  You don't know what you're missing.   

#2  You may be the ref ON the ice but NOBODY takes away my massage priviledges.   You can make it a Game Misconduct if you want but the massage oil will flow.


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

Bribe.......who said anything about a bribe!!!!  I was after pre-match warm ups!!!!!!!    

Aaaaahhhhhhh  my Albob comes to my rescue!!!!   Those poor poor babies are in such a state....they need all the massaging they can get!!!!!


----------



## TJohn (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> #1  You don't know what you're missing.
> 
> #2  You may be the ref ON the ice but NOBODY takes away my massage priviledges.   You can make it a Game Misconduct if you want but the massage oil will flow.



Oh... I've been missing for a while now..... 

 Relax man, I've got no power over that !!

TJohn


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TJohn *_Oh... I've been missing for a while now.....



I'd make a joke about Jersey girls but if GardenGrrrl is from the Garden State I'd get my ass kicked..............for REAL.


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Errrrrrrrrrmmmmmm......hold up a min here guys........GG....I know its really nice to see a fellow player here....and yes the poor misguided fools will try to take the easy way out......but can I please join your team!!!!!   I can skate......I can block.....and just for the pure pleasure of it all.....I can hit really really hard...especially when given a good target to aim for!!!!!   So GG.. am I allowed to join you on the ice!!!!!  I do believe Burner would love to get the chance to ligitimitely tackle me!!!!  (Although Im sure he wouldnt be able to score!!!  Its been soooo long I believe!!!!)



Hell yeah!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You said the magic words - "I can hit really really hard" - I think that's all we need to know!!

Do you want to play D? I'd love to see you staring down one of the guys and stopping them dead in their tracks. Woo hoo, chalk one up for the chickies!!


----------



## TJohn (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> I'd make a joke about Jersey girls but if GardenGrrrl is from the Garden State I'd get my ass kicked..............for REAL.





TJohn


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> I'd make a joke about Jersey girls but if GardenGrrrl is from the Garden State I'd get my ass kicked..............for REAL.



Not from Jersey, but us Chicago chickies are pretty tough. I only broke a guy's leg once, so you should be okay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting a little confused though - bribes, cheap shots from behind, babies, who's on whose team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.................well, as long as the girls win, get to kick the boys around a bit, and get our massages afterwards, no one will get hurt. I hope we have an understanding??


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_ I'd love to see you staring down one of the guys and stopping them dead in their tracks.



You bring up an interesting point GG, "one of the guys"?  Who are the other guys besides me?  TJohn is gonna ref but so far I'm looking like the Lone Ranger out here...................and I HATE the Rangers!!!    Don't even think about pawning off Dero and Burner either.   Dero wouldn't even be able to figure out how to lace up his skates and Burner would be lost without a Rice Rocket Motor strapped to his butt.  I am SOOOO screwed.  Are you two ladies gonna give ME a massage after this is all over?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_
> Not from Jersey, but us Chicago chickies are pretty tough. I only broke a guy's leg once, so you should be okay.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TJohn (Aug 6, 2002)

Shit !! Who needs a Ref !! Gimme a stick. The odds just got much better in this game.

TJohn


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> You bring up an interesting point GG, "one of the guys"?  Who are the other guys besides me?  TJohn is gonna ref but so far I'm looking like the Lone Ranger out here...................and I HATE the Rangers!!!    Don't even think about pawning off Dero and Burner either.   Dero wouldn't even be able to figure out how to lace up his skates and Burner would be lost without a Rice Rocket Motor strapped to his butt.  I am SOOOO screwed.  Are you two ladies gonna give ME a massage after this is all over?



Umm.......err...........well, I think Dero agreed to being strapped to the net, so if he's big enough he'll block a few shots......and....and.......I'm sure Burner can oh-so-quickly learn to skate backwards and will do a fine job on D! Yeah, that's it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure you can recruit Scream'N to help you out too.......he seemed interested in the whole "go deep into the zone" idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So that's 
kind of maybe almost a line right there......


----------



## TJohn (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> You only broke a guy's leg ONCE?  Screw the guys against the girls, I'm on YOUR team.



Come on man !! Don't let her intimidate you. Show some gumption !!

TJohn


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> You only broke a guy's leg ONCE?  Screw the guys against the girls, I'm on YOUR team.



Well, that's what happens when guys get in my way. When I'm out there, it's MY puck, MY ice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not as bad as it sounds though.........I'm sure he'll be back to skating 
someday....


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TJohn *_ Show some gumption !!






> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_ I'm sure he'll be back to skating   someday....



Gumption, eh?  She'd probably try to break that too.   

P.S.  You said, "Oh, I've been missing for a while".  Since GG isn't from Jersey my reply is, "Go over to Ocean City or Sea Isle, they're easy.


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I try to limit myself to breaking only the non-essential stuff. A leg is kind of like a kidney........who needs two? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides, Broken-Leg Bob felt very cool telling people about all the pins he had to have put in his leg because of hockey. Of course, the story of how it happened *did* change a wee bit.....


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_Of course, the story of how it happened *did* change a wee bit.....



Now THAT I would NOT change.  How much more interesting could it get?  "Hey dudes, there was this hockey chick that hit me so hard it broke my freakin' leg........................then I gave her a massage."    I'm outta here for about a week, keep working on the team while I'm gone.  Later.


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Now THAT I would NOT change.  How much more interesting could it get?  "Hey dudes, there was this hockey chick that hit me so hard it broke my freakin' leg........................then I gave her a massage."    I'm outta here for about a week, keep working on the team while I'm gone.  Later.



Ah, you're a man among men, Albob. See ya!


----------



## Dero (Aug 6, 2002)

Okay,Like I said last time "who's got da puck"
BTW AlOld,I do know how to lace ma skates!!!
Remember where I come from,we are born with hackey shticks in our hands!!!
Game on!!!!!!
Who's got da puck...
Oh,here comes GG,full steam ahead!!!!
AlBob...ALBOB!!!!!Never mind Essy!!GET BACK IN DA NET,
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO,not behind,I said in da net!!!
EH,REF!!!That was a two line pass she did at me!!!
ICING???


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 6, 2002)

GG has the puck, and will now attempt to recreate one of her most brilliant rat hockey moments..........*bam* she runs down Albob, who falls to the ice, as GG leaps over his legs and stays on her feet..........*whack* uh oh, there goes TJohn, flailing, down on the ice, but GG doesn't falter, does a little spin, and *POW* down goes Dero the born-to-play-hockey Cannuck, still no match for GG and her gracefully executed Mighty Duck-esque moves..........

......and she skates off with the puck, leaving a trail of stunned men in her wake, still down on the ice, as a hushed silence falls over the rink.......

........passes to Essy, who scores the game-winning goal for the chickies. Woo hoo!!  Massage time!!


----------



## Dero (Aug 6, 2002)

WAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT a sec there!!!
That was just da begining of da FIRST PERIOD!!!!!!
What chou mean GAME WINNING GOAL??????????????
Get back here... you...you,mmmmmmmmm oh hi,GG!!!
Mmmmmmok...2 minutes in da box for high sticking...he,he...


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh, well, umm, it's just that you guys looked so lost and stunned, sprawled out there on the ice, we didn't really think you'd be getting back up anytime soon....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uh, girls, I guess this means we have to put our clothes back on now.....looks like the massages will have to wait......sigh...


----------



## Leslie (Aug 6, 2002)

Alright Albob's B-day has PASSED. We need to close this thread LOL Everyday I see "Happy B-day Albob".  No one ever wished me Happy B-day everyday! LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey esy!
Shame on you....of course I'll still remember how to score. It's like riding a bike. The parts might get a little rusty, but a little lube and I'm back into prime time shape! I dare any lady here to prove me wrong!
Let's take it to the ice, shall we?


----------



## Dero (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Alright Albob's B-day has PASSED. We need to close this thread LOL Everyday I see "Happy B-day Albob".  No one ever wished me Happy B-day everyday! LOL


Awwwwwwwwww...
Alrighty then...
Happy B.Day Leslie!!!!
22 this year,you sure look like it,mmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

Leslie had a b-day? Really? 
Happy Birthday Leslie!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey Leslie, no fair trying to curtail our fun hockey talk! Hmm.....or maybe you're a "plant" by the guys who are trying to figure out how to chicken out without looking like they're trying to chicken out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Very clever of them!

So anyway, Les, when your b-day rolls around, just make sure someone starts a thread and then I'm sure everyone will chime in for days on end........

Besides, Burner started talking about scoring and lubing things up and cracking that whip and....errr.....I mean, riding something....umm.......so, uh, how 'bout that hockey game there?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

well dear gg, I've got all my protection on and am ready to play.


----------



## kuso (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> No one ever wished me Happy B-day everyday! LOL



There is a very good reason for this......you weren`t here last year, and your birthday isn`t for another 23 days


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

sounds as if she is doing a pre-epmtive Happy B-DAY! wish to her...


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well dear gg, I've got all my protection on and am ready to play.



Oh boy...........me TOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am ready to play, that is. And play and play and play.......I warn you, this could go on for a looooooong time. Hope you're up for it....


----------



## Dero (Aug 7, 2002)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaappy B.Dayyyyyyyyyyy  to YOOOOOOOOOU...
Poupoubidum


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2002)

ohhhhh, yeah.
I've been doing my cardio..taking my vitamins and drinking my milk.
I can go all night!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 9, 2002)

i thought this thread was dead a long long long long long long long time ago. so whats it like to be 55 AlBOB. omg........you're older then Dero.


----------



## Dero (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i thought this thread was dead a long long long long long long long time ago. so whats it like to be 55 AlBOB. omg........you're older then Dero.


Hmmmmm,maybe we should share our APPLE SAUCE,what you say Tank?


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 9, 2002)

naw!!!!!!!!!! let him find his own applesauce.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2002)

hey! foul on the play!
GG was about to play with me and my stick!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 9, 2002)

*happy belated ya ole fart.*


----------



## kuso (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: happy belated ya ole fart.*



> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_



It`s a very nice thought Tank, but I don`t think it`s nice to tease the old guy`s that can no longer get it up


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey! foul on the play!
> GG was about to play with me and my stick!




Yeah, so, umm, want me to show you everything I know about stick-handling? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I warn you, this could take DAYS..............


----------



## Dero (Aug 9, 2002)

GG,do you freeze your pucks???

Stick handeling...Hmmm,I hope for you that there's 
no butt ending!!!!
I heard they hurt...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2002)

"Yeah, so, umm, want me to show you everything I know about stick-handling?  I warn you, this could take DAYS.............."

***let me think about this...oh, ok...hell yeah!
Teach me everything! I can take it! I will be the model student!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Teach me everything! I can take it! I will be the model student!



Oh boy, oh boy! I do so like an eager pupil. We can start with stick-handling, then get you deep into the zone and get into how to score! Practice makes perfect, you know......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't worry, Dero, I think we can keep away from the puck freezing....I have a feeling things will be hard enough without that.....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2002)

.soooo......if I do not get this whole stick mastering thing just right...do I get to spend time in the penalty BOX?!?!!??
Might even have to go into double overtime!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> .soooo......if I do not get this whole stick mastering thing just right...do I get to spend time in the penalty BOX?!?!!??
> Might even have to go into double overtime!



Ooh.........dare I say this could be like that game a couple of years ago that went into 5 overtimes, until K. Primeau finally scored? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dare I hope that you'd be willing to spend THAT much time in the box? Ah, a girl can dream......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...sigh.........


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2002)

True, that is a long time to stain in a box...no matter how well mainained it is.
as long as there are ocasional time-outs....I will guard the box, rush the box, score on the box......


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> True, that is a long time to stain in a box...no matter how well mainained it is.
> as long as there are ocasional time-outs....I will guard the box, rush the box, score on the box......



Time-outs it is! Plus I can always use more practice with my stick-handling skills...........that's one of those things you just don't want to let slip through your fingers, you know........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yep, practice practice praaaaactice.........gotta have a firm grip on these things. Besides, the wetter and sweatier we get, the more fun it is, no?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2002)

trust me, I have an oficail sized stick. Nothing shall slip through your fingers!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> trust me, I have an oficail sized stick. Nothing shall slip through your fingers!



Ah, excellent! Why, I'm already licking my lips in anticipation of our first lesson........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reminds me of the saying we wanted to get put on some shirts for the hockey team: "Get wet, go deep, play hard!" Isn't this a great sport??


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2002)

I like the saying: Penetrate, decimate, dominate!


"Ah, excellent! Why, I'm already licking my lips in anticipation of our first lesson........"
***you've got some wild teacher/pupil fantasy in which you wnat to play out? I can help out with this. I am a giving man, you know. Selfless in fact..


As Rodney Dangerfield said in the movie 'Back to School'..."I love teaches, if ya screw up, they make yo do it over again!"


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 10, 2002)

Alright boyz when you are done playing with the lil girl ( GG.. ya know I love ya lady..LOL ) lemme know.. I won't just play hard.. I am gonna tear you up!! 

Nah Go ahead GG you can kick their arses.. and I have all bets on you  sweet thang... P.S I will PM ya back tonight.. time to go play in the sunshine.. while its here.. 

Huggles

Eri'


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 10, 2002)

Yay, Eri has come to play!! Hi dollface! Hope you're enjoying the beautiful weather. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Giggle, I'm not sure what will be left of the boys after I'm done teaching them their "lessons"........umm, hockey stuff, stick-handling, all that.........but you know I'll always share the cuties with you! 

Going back to thinking about that teacher/pupil fantasy thing......hmmm........can I still wear my little schoolgirl outfit?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2002)

the catholic school thing? The short hemmed skirt? The knee high socks? White blouse?
Give it a whirl!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> the catholic school thing? The short hemmed skirt? The knee high socks? White blouse?
> Give it a whirl!



Uh huh, uh huh, yep to all of the above! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Umm, is long hair tied up in a silky ponytail okay by you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that helps complete the look.......


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2002)

Ok, take me...I'm yours.
Can I call you Professor GG?
Coach?


how 'bout pig tails? Could also double as reins....


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Ok, take me...I'm yours.
> Can I call you Professor GG?
> Coach?
> ...



Your hair is long enough for PIGTAILS?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cause remember, *I'm* the one giving the lessons here, sweetiepie......

I do like that "take me I'm yours" part though......ooh, a hunky man to do what I want to him.......what more could a girl ask for? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you can yell...umm....screammm.......err.......you can CALL me whatever you want......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you can speak, that is.....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2002)

well, if you're the one dong the 'driving'....you can use my ears. THey will work as well...

Hunky? You sure are giving me a bit of leeway, aren't you???
I mean, I could be a horrific sight! Downright ugly, even!
I do have all my teeth though!

see?


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> Hunky? You sure are giving me a bit of leeway, aren't you???
> I mean, I could be a horrific sight! Downright ugly, even!
> ...



Personality counts for a lot of hunkiness in my book.......as well as your willingness to "sacrifice" yourself for the good of your team by being bold enough to take these "lessons".......yum.......and besides, like you said, you have all your teeth! What more could a girl ask for? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah, and that whole selfless, take-me-I'm-yours thing........ooh, gotta love THAT!


....umm, not like that conjures up all sorts of images in MY head, no sirree, of your sprawled out hunky self as my willing slave, nope, nothing like that........


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 11, 2002)

I think you both need a good spanking... ( COME HERE! ) 

[giggles... as she goes back into the shadows to read the continuations...]

Eri'


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I think you both need a good spanking... ( COME HERE! )
> 
> [giggles... as she goes back into the shadows to read the continuations...]
> ...




GG comes running over..... did someone say a SPANKING? Oh boy oh boy oh...umm....err......weak grin ......I mean, gosh darn.....shuffle, kick.... ....well, okay Eri, if you *insist*........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...giggle......

....goes off to look for good about-to-be-spanked attire.......


----------



## Dero (Aug 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think da "schoolgirl attire" would do just fine...
Easy to flipp up...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 11, 2002)

"Easy to flipp up... "
*****bend over Eri's lap and assume the position!
Me next!
I refuse to wear the school girl outfit though.....

So, back to hockey terminology....
You and Eri can do a 'power play' on me and see if you can score!
yeah, baby! Cum and take your best shot!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "Easy to flipp up... "
> *****bend over Eri's lap and assume the position!
> Me next!
> ...




...GG lets out a sigh of relief that Burner02 is passing on the schoolgirl outfit....... 

Yay, me and Eri on the power play! How 'bout if I tie you up against the boards ...mine, all mine....yum....





.....that'll leave just 3 of you on the ice with Dero flailing about helplessly in fear of the chickies and I'm sure Eri can MORE than handle the other guys with her fancy stick-handling. 

Woo hoo! Chalk up another goal for the chickies!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 11, 2002)

are you sure my boy dero is helplessly flailing? He was only merely acting as a decoy. Now that he has your attention, I will simply have to take my stick into my own hands at this moment...and press my advantage towards shooting my puck into your end-zone!


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 12, 2002)

Meanwhile....Essie and Albob are checking out each others bruises and creating a few more in the penalty box!!!!!!  Ermmmm Albob.....is that your stick or are you just happy to see me......whooowhoooooo......you are a happy-chappy arnt you!!!!  Who says frost bite is bad for you!!!!!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> are you sure my boy dero is helplessly flailing? He was only merely acting as a decoy. Now that he has your attention, I will simply have to take my stick into my own hands at this moment...and press my advantage towards shooting my puck into your end-zone!



...tap, tap tap...... I'm waaaaaaating......where's all the action? I'm out of commission with a migraine for a day and suddenly the game is off?

Eri, now that I've gotten Burner02 all roughed up here in the corner, I think he's waiting for us to try some of our fancy power play moves on him....  Do you think he can handle us??


----------



## Dero (Aug 14, 2002)

As dero slaps his stick on da ice... Oooooooh cold!!! 
Ok,I'm back in da game...
HELLO!!!!!!!!!!
Big echoe in da arena!!!

Ah well,I'll just  do pro sprints 'til SOMEBODY SHOWS UP!!!


anybody...??


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey buddy...
sorry, was being teamed by two women...four breasts...there's mamories every where!
Take the shot! Take the shot!


----------



## Dero (Aug 14, 2002)

Takes da puck away from Burner while the gurlz and kept busy skates,skates,skates to the open goal...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2002)

he shoots....he SCORES!

The things I will do for my team mates...ahh, the sacrafices made!


----------



## Dero (Aug 14, 2002)

Butt where are da gurlz?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2002)

well buddy..that's the price YOU paid for fame and glory....
I'm still in the 'penalty box' with them....
for about two more minutes....


----------



## Dero (Aug 14, 2002)

Butt I need to go in dad box...I was HIGH STICKING!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey essi!
Wanna get over here and give dero a good spanking as well...my boy just 'checked' his own team mate...he ERALLY wants in that penalty box!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_Ermmmm Albob.....is that your stick or are you just happy to see me



Always happy to see you lover.


----------



## Dero (Aug 15, 2002)

Eh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dero standing alone at center hice,all alone holding his stick...
"I'M READY FOR A FACE OFF!!!!"
GAME ON!!!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Butt where are da gurlz?



Umm, sorry, we're still "roughing up" Burner over here in the corner. Oh, was there a game going on? Oops....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2002)

weel, looks as if dero is leaving the game early ans albob is keeping esi busy...gg, looks like you and I are going one on one! so BRING IT, BABY!


----------



## Dero (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_
> 
> 
> Umm, sorry, we're still "roughing up" Burner over here in the corner. Oh, was there a game going on? Oops....


 Not fair Burner is always getting ruffed up Burner in da penalty box getting some...Grr...Burner this ,burner dat!!! 
GAME ON!!!!!!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> weel, looks as if dero is leaving the game early ans albob is keeping esi busy...gg, looks like you and I are going one on one! so BRING IT, BABY!



Bring it on? Why, I was just starting to take it OFF...is it me, or is it getting awfully hot and steamy in here?  And you, you've got way too much STUFF on you.....whatdya think, there's a hockey game going on here or something?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2002)

so...it's half time...and we should move to the locker room for an equipment check?

Hot eh? have you had the tour of the sauna facilities? Allow me to be your tour guide....


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> so...it's half time...and we should move to the locker room for an equipment check?
> 
> Hot eh? have you had the tour of the sauna facilities? Allow me to be your tour guide....



Equipment check.......good idea, wanna make sure everything is, umm, functioning properly!

Sauna?? Man, you guys have a classy team, nothing but the best, huh? You wouldn't perchance happen to have (be) a (GG's personal) masseuse, would ya, huh huh huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2002)

rumor has it that I've got great moves on AND off the ice...


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_ You wouldn't perchance happen to have (be) a (GG's personal) masseuse, would ya, huh huh huh?



*E-FREAKIN'-NUF!!!!!*   

You, Burner, five minute major for interference.  Get to the penalty box NOW!!!

Who's the freakin' birthday boy here?  Who's been the one promising to give all the massages?  And you think you're gonna just skate on in here and crash me into the boards???  You damn sky cops sure think you're the shit, don't you?  Well you've got another thing coming.  Now GG, enough of these damn half-speed drills, get on the table and get ready to be oiled up.


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don`t want to point out the obvious here, but um........your birthday was TWO FUCKING WEEKS AGO


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah and GG still hasn't given me my present.


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah and GG still hasn't given me my present.



Oh.....well in that case I`d still be pissed too


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2002)

Well knowing GG I think the wait would Damn well be worth it!(Know what I mean?)


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_(Know what I mean?)



No, I don't know what you mean, that's why I'm so pissed.  She keeps promising and promising but NOTHING!  GG, I'm starting to think you're nothing more than a female Barry Melrose, all hair gel and hot air.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 16, 2002)

heres your other present.http://pages.prodigy.net/rogerlori1/emoticons/graphic27.gif


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 16, 2002)

all I can say... DAMN!!!!

gots the giggles over here.

Eri'


Oh GG !!CUM and save some face here girl! kick thier ass'!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 16, 2002)

> gots the giggles


 ALBOB.... put your pants back on .


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> ALBOB.... put your pants back on .


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 16, 2002)

Ermmmmmmm Tank honey......didnt you promise to burn that last lot of pole dancing I did for you!!!!!!!!  

Albob...if you were half the man you claim to be...you would have been sitting on a plane right now.....winging your way over water to claim not only your prize for the new body...but your birthday present as well.......ermmm wasnt there a spa waiting for you and your cronies over here.....??????


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 16, 2002)

i never promised a thing.  ALBOB, half the man he thinks he is. that about sums that up.


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 16, 2002)

Heheheee...and if Im not mistaken....your twice the man I need?!!!  Or at least we would have some fun finding out...right!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 16, 2002)

true, very true.its dam true.


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 16, 2002)

Lol.......a man who knows his place.....on top, underneath, to the side......ermmmm...maybe I should stop about now!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 16, 2002)

well.....only if you have too.


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 16, 2002)

He he hee.....no I dont have too...but I dont want to get banned from this site!!!!!  If ya know what I mean!!!!!!!!!!  Can a girl work with two sticks and still come out smiling?!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, its called .having fun.


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> all I can say... DAMN!!!!
> 
> gots the giggles over here.
> ...



Giggle, I'd love to Eri, but I'm laughing too hard. Barry Melrose! Albob the Birthday Boy 
from two weeks ago !

Okay, so it looks like Albob is the man-in-action today........so, I'm waaaaaaaaiting. tap tap tap Should I get oiled up already or do you want to do the honors??


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_ Should I get oiled up already or do you want to do the honors??



Oh hell, I'd LOVE to do the honors but I'll let you decide, what's good for you?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh, by the way GG, something I let slide a while back needs to be addressed.  In your little fantasy goal you started off by saying, "*BAM* she runs down ALBOB."  Excuse me?  Just as a little note here, my favorite NHL player is John Leclair and I'm roughly the same size as him.  You may be able to skate AROUND me but I seriously douby you'll ever skate OVER me.  I sure wouldn't mind you trying though.


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You may be able to skate AROUND me but I seriously douby you'll ever skate OVER me.  I sure wouldn't mind you trying though.



But, but....isn't the saying "The bigger they are, the harder they fall"? 

But just in case something strange and rare happens and I do that rebound thing where I crash into you and bounce off and lie on the ice in a total stupor, I guess you can do the mouth-to-mouth resuscitation, huh?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_I guess you can do the mouth-to-mouth resuscitation, huh?



As a matter of fact I'm an expert.  

P.S.  The thought of you in a total stupor reminds me, you should check out a thread I started called "Sosunni's Priceless Moment."  Remember, I'm a gentleman.


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact I'm an expert.
> ...



Hmm, all I can say is that it's a good thing that while I'm in said stupor very momentarily , that I'll be wearing all that HOCKEY equipment!!! Umm, even though I'm SURE you'd be the perfect gentleman when faced with the temptation of a dazed hockeybabe on the ice in front of you.....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey al-old!
Yeah, the statue of lilitations for birthdays has passed!

I just got OUT of the penalty box!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 19, 2002)

hasent it been three weeks since your birthday?


----------



## Dero (Aug 21, 2002)

Oh,BTW ALBOOBY...If you had ever played hockey,you would know that yes indeed,the bigger they are the harder they fall...
YA GO FOR DA KNEES...Yup a hip check REAL LOW!!!
BAM!!!!Flat on their backs...
Here let me demonstrate...GG!!!Where are you???
You cum this way real fast between me and da boards...A tight squeeze You just pretend you're AlBob a old soft noodle dat way it won't hurt!!!
I'll go low and we'll show to AlBob how you 'll go down and land flat on your back.
I might fall on you so,don't be affraid.I know this will be your first time...being check like dat!!!


----------

